# Great News: Gona Be A Dad!



## Vapourshark (9/7/14)

Hi guys. 
Got the greatest news!! My wife is pregnant! 
I'm gona be a dad!! 
It was the most amazing feeling hearing the heart beat!! 
Me and my wife have been together for 10 years now and got married in April this year. 
She is 11 weeks pregnant now! So amazing!! 
It def is the most amazing thing that has ever happened to me!!
Now I def need to completely give up on the stinkies!!! 
Vaping is prob also gona take a bit of a back seat now, coz it seams to be a expensive venture to be busy with while expecting a baby.

Must admit, I feel truly blessed!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## MarkK (9/7/14)

Congratulations dad!

Here starts the hell with messy nappies and 3AM baby alarm clock  

All the best to you and your new family sir! May you all be blessed and prosper!


----------



## BillW (9/7/14)

Congrats man! That heart beat is amazing to see! 
My wife is also 11 weeks preggies
What's the estimated due date?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapourshark (9/7/14)

Sorry, typo, she is 10 weeks pregnant. Estimated due date is 1Feb 2015. 
So congrats is in order for you to!! 
Is it your first?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BillW (10/7/14)

Thanks

Yeas it's our first

We due on 25 Jan!

Bit nervey lol



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vapourshark (10/7/14)

It is a bit nervy. I'm use to the nap pies and those things, have a lot of family with babies and have helped out a lot, but not so sure about the sleepless nights. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (10/7/14)

congrats @Vapourshark, awesome news.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (10/7/14)

Vapourshark said:


> Hi guys.
> Got the greatest news!! My wife is pregnant!
> I'm gona be a dad!!
> It was the most amazing feeling hearing the heart beat!!
> ...


 
congrats bud!!!

i promise you there is nothing that comes close to parenthood

there will be ups and downs, but trust me the ups far outweigh the downs

expensive? sure
is it worth it? most definitely


----------



## Metal Liz (10/7/14)

congrats to the boys on becoming dads, i wish you and your better halves all the best in this amazing journey

a little bit of advice hahaha, your wife is ALWAYS glowing and beautiful, no matter how hard those hormones kick in, rather play it safe hahaha 

one of my friends are also becoming a dad and found out this week that it's a baby girl, his facebook status read:
"time to get a shotgun, my baby girl is on the way, boys be afraid, VERY afraid" hahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (10/7/14)

Congratulations!!!! It is grait nuws


----------



## Al3x (10/7/14)

Congratulations @Vapourshark


----------



## shabbar (10/7/14)

congrats bud , all the best


----------



## Mklops (10/7/14)

Congrats bud! Awesome news! I wish you all the best on your new phase of life you will be entering, may the force be with you!


----------



## Silver (10/7/14)

Congrats @Vapourshark -
wishing you and your wife all the very best with the pregnancy and the birth.


----------



## Rex_Bael (11/7/14)

Congrats @Vapourshark! 
Probably the best advice I can give is to start buying diapers now, they will not go to waste


----------



## GlennBarton (12/7/14)

Congrats man! Becoming a parent... There's nothing else like it in the world. You might actually start vaping more, since when the baby comes, and when he/she decides that waking up in the middle of the night and screaming is OK, then vaping might be one of the things that keeps you sane! Good luck!

Anyone here use https://www.kandypens.com yet? Thoughts?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (13/7/14)

Wishing you all the best @Vapourshark, it's the most rewarding journey in your life.






And as a bonus

Transform your aimless crawling baby into a cleaning machine
Save tons of money on house-cleaning costs
A soft and cosy onesie made from 100% cotton
Also very effective if you're looking to polish the Porsche
Teach your little one the virtues of a strong work ethic
Broom handle attachment coming soon
Crawl! And the dirt is gone.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

